# * how old are you, how old are youre children *



## Lottieloux

Just for a bit off fun .. :)

I was 17 when i found out i was pregnant, had Tyler at 18. 
Fell Pregnant at had Harrison at 20. 
Trying for baby #3 at 21.

How many children do you have & how many would you like?!x


----------



## 060509.x

18 when I found out, turned 19 two days before she was born. Alice is now 16 weeks 

I would like another, maybe 2


----------



## kobrinfamily

DS 1 when I was 22
Ds 2 when I was 24
Ds 3 when I was 29
And my last child I will be 30 :D


----------



## MUM0FTW0

Got pregnant at 14 with Landon and had him right after I turned 15

Pregnant at 18 with Kingston and I'm still 18

Landon is 3 and a half
Kingston is 1 month old:flow:

I plan on having another in 3-5 years...really want a girl:kiss:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Pregnant at 18,had him 16 days before my 19th! 

Want another one or two,would love a little girl x


----------



## Mum0709

With my first daughter, Caitlin - I fell pregnant when I was 18 (altho it was only about a week before I turned 19 lol) - I had her at 19...

With my second daughter, Brooke - I fell pregnant when I was 20 (again, only about a week before I turned 21 lol) - I had her at 21...

This is my 3rd and last baby, our boy - I'm 23 now and I'll be 24 in a couple of weeks so I'll be 24 when I give birth to him x


----------



## Mickey1994

I got pregnant with him at 17 and had him at 17. I'll turn 18 on the 20th of this month. 

I honestly don't think I want anymore. That might change in the future, but for right now I'm completely happy having Gabe as my one and only.


----------



## x__amour

18 when I was pregnant, 19 when I delivered and 20 now. I turn 21 in October and LO turns 2 in November. :D


----------



## Kians_Mummy

I fell pregnant with Kian at 18, had him when I was 19.
He's now almost 20 months & I'm 21 :)


----------



## o.o

Got pregnant with Peighton when I was 15, had her when I was 16. I'm now 18 and just found out I'm expecting #2.
LO will be two in December :flow:


----------



## vinteenage

17 when I found out I was pregnant, 18 at delivery, essentially 20 now (on Thursday). Finn is 20 months, 2 in Nov.


----------



## fl00b

found out when i was 17, had him 2 1/2 weeks after my 18th birthday :) so i'm now 18 and he's 4 1/2 weeks old!


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

16 when i got preg , 17 two months before i had her. she's 5 and a half months now :)


----------



## ClairAye

I'm 17 and I turned 17 about two months before I found out I was pregnant. 

My son is 10 weeks old today :)

Me & my OH both want 3 kids :flower:


----------



## RaRa392

I got pregnant at 18 had Isis at 19. I will be 20 in october. Isis is 5 months old now and I want 1 more kid.


----------



## Amy1992x

I was 18 when I found out I was pregnant. Give birth to Theo when I was 19, im now 20. Theo is 11 months, he'll be 1 in 3 weeks :) xx


----------



## LauraBee

Pregnant at 16, had Bethlouise when I was 17, I'm now 19 and Bee is eighteen months old.

I'm about 99.99999% sure that I'm not having any more myself, although I may consider adopting once I'm in a stable financial position :)


----------



## MumToBe2012

I was 18 when I got pregnant and 19 when I had my little girl. :)

I'm perfectly content with her right now, can't see me wanting anymore but you never know what the future holds. :)

x


----------



## Jennaxo

im 18 and have my 5 week old little boy :)
I want 3 more but not for a while. :)


----------



## MrsEngland

I was 18 when I fell pregnant with Delilah, 19 when she was born. Delilah is now 19 months.

I was 20 when I fell pregnant with my angel baby.

And I'm 20 now and 24 weeks pregnant with this little girl, I will turn 21 on thursday :)

I want another 1 when delilah is at school we will ttc again, and I will be 23 :thumbup:


----------



## beanzz

I was 18 when I conceived and gave birth. 6 days after Oakley was born I turned 19 :)

Oakley is 4 months


----------



## Luvmy3monkeys

I had my first daughter when I was 18, had my second boy when I was 21 and had my youngest boy when I was 22 (2 months before my 23rd birthday). No more for hubby and I.


----------



## dizzy65

Pregnant at 19 had him when i was 20 now am 22 and we want four :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Pregnant at 18 and delivered at 18. I'm now 19 and Oliver is nearly seven months. 

I want one more in 3-6 years.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

*18 when i fell pregnant with Christian-James 
19 when i had him 
now im 20 and will have baby #2 in January
will still be 20 *


----------



## vaniilla

19 when I fell pregnant with lo and 20 when he was born, I'm now 21 and will be 22 when he turns 2 (his birthday is exactly 2 weeks after mine! :D) We're ttc no 2, and that will be it for us for a while, can't say what the future will hold beyond 4/5 years :flower:


----------



## rebeccalouise

I was just 17 when I fell pregnant with Amelia, had her nearly 3 months ago now & I'm 18 tomorrow! :happydance:
I'd love my next child in about 2/3 years time :flower:


----------



## Kim91x

I conceived when I was 19
I was 20 when LO was born 4 weeks ago
I want at least 3, and will be TTC within the next year for baby no2!x


----------



## AriannasMama

20 when I found out I was pregnant, 21 when I delivered and I am 22 (almost 23 now), Arianna will be 2 on October.


----------



## Jessica40x

17 when I fell pregnant, had him at 18, 19 months old now.

No plans for anymore as yet. You girls with 2 or 3 are so brave, no idea how i'd cope x


----------



## mum_erin

I was 16 when I fell pregnant with Charlie and I was 17 when he was born. 18 when I both fell pregnant with and had Ruby. We initially wanted 4, but recently decided we're not having any more, a decision we're both happy with :)


----------



## bbyno1

Im 23. Aliyah is 2. Sophia is 6months.


----------



## YoungNImum

fell pregnant at 19 had eva-jane at 20, fell pregnant at 20 had Rosalie at 21, id like another at some stage x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Conceived my daughter at 17, gave birth to her at 18. 

Had my son at 19. 

I'm now 21, my daughter is 3, my son is 18 months. I'd love 3 or 4 kids :)


----------



## mayb_baby

Conceived Michael at 18, gave birth to him at 18.


I'm now 21, Michael is 19 months and I want one more.


----------



## somegirl

I was 20 when I conceived my daughter Ava & had her at 21. I'm 22 now and pregnant with my second daughter Analeigh & will be 23 when she is born. I want at least 1-2 more but not for awhile.


----------



## mommie2be

I got pregnant at 16 & had Corey at 17, He's 7 months now & I turned 18 in June. :D
I want one more at some point but OH doesn't. :(


----------



## aidensxmomma

I got pregnant with Aiden at 16, had him at 16.
I got pregnant with Mady at 17, had her at 18.
I got pregnant with Sera at 19, had her at 20.
I'm 21 now. Aiden is 4, Mady is almost 3, and Sera would have been 7 months.

I want two more children. But that could be quite a few years since I recently split with my children's father.


----------



## X__Kimberly

17 when I found out I was pregnant Had him at 18

I'm gonna be 19 next month & he will be 6 months in 3 days


----------



## Radiance

I am 18 and have two babies,
My first is a girl (had her at 16) and she is almost 20 months 
and my second is a boy (had him at 17) and he turned 6 months last week :)

I want at least 5 children. We want our next in about 5-7 years.


----------



## SilasLove

I was 19 when I got pregnant with our angel. 
Still 19 when I got pregnant with DS, 20 when born.
20 with DD, 21 when born.


----------



## Harli

I'm 17 (will be 18 this month) and had Azia at 14 and Leela at 17. I'd like to have more children ... at least one being a boy, I hope! :winkwink:


----------



## lizardbreath

Got pregnant with Jaymee at 18 had her at 19 and got pregnant with Katherine at 20 and had her at 21


----------



## bumblebeexo

I am 18 and have a five day old girl Teagan :D I fell pregnant about two weeks before my 18th birthday!


----------



## ClairAye

bumblebeexo said:


> I am 18 and have a five day old girl Teagan :D I fell pregnant about two weeks before my 18th birthday!

Eee congrats! :hugs: :flow:


----------



## SkyHighMummy

I was 19 when I fell pregnant and 20 when I gave birth and now I am 21 and she is 1 and 2 weeks! I want another baby ASAP lol


----------



## TaliaAndKalia

15 when I found out I was pregnant, 16 when I had her.
Kalia's just turned 2 months old :) 

I want one more, a boy, then I'm done lol!


----------



## amygwen

I'm 22 and Kenny is 2!


----------



## lovemybabaa

Im 17 And Max is Just Over 3 Months


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I fell pregnant with Amelia when I was 17, had her when I was 18. 

I fell pregnant with Leah when I was 19, had her when I was 20. 

Amelia is now 25 months and Leah's 5 months old today :flow:


----------



## tasha41

18 when I got pregnant, 19 when I had her.

I'm 23 in October, she's 3.5 :) No plans for #2 yet


----------



## Amber4

Feel pregnant at 19 and had her at 19. She's 5 months in just over a week! 

I'm now 20 and would like TTC again when Brooke is about 2 if things go to plan. Would love a boy but would love a girl too! Hmm xx


----------



## MarissaFaith

I found out I was pregnant 2 days after my 16th birthday, and was 16 when I had Austin... he's now almost 7 weeks old!

I only have Austin right now, but I'd like to have 2 or 2 more kids :)


----------



## Babybbumbleb

I was 17 when i fell pregnant, 18 when i had her.. I only have Amelia right now, she will be a week old on monday :) me and OH will TTC again when she is around 5


----------



## Feb_babyxx

Fell pregnant at 18 gave birth aged 19 to almost 6month old baby boy :) 
Would love to have another and love to have maybe fiveish in total?! 
I love being a mummy so much x


----------



## Mummy2B21

I was 21 when I fell pregnant with Frankie, I am 23 now and Frankie is 15 months OH is 27 x


----------



## taybaby925

Found out I was pregnant at 19, had my son at 19 (still 19)
he is only a week and 2 days old


----------



## kimberleyrobx

I was pregnant with emily this time last year! today was my due date! 
I was 16 when i found out i was pregnant with emily was 17 when i gave birth, i am now 18 and pregnant with our second :) x


----------



## babyjan

Got pregnant at 19 but found out end of April and turned 20 in May, had him at 20, 5 months later turned 21
x


----------



## Mommy14

Got pregnant at age 14, had my little princess at 15. She's 6 months old now :)


----------



## LoveMyBugg x

I got pregnant at 16 years old and I had her 3 months after my 17th birthday.

Sooo that makes me 18 years old (July 1st) with a 10.5 montherrr!


----------

